# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  The Olives are here (pics)

## likebull1

I got my olives in this morning and the look wonderful.  Both males and the female had some of the calmest temperament i have ever seen.

I will make sure to get some better pics when they settle in.

----------

_Alexandra V_ (03-20-2011),_purplemuffin_ (10-23-2011),_shelliebear_ (03-20-2011)

----------


## Lucas339

nice!!

----------


## mainbutter

OMG I'm SO jealous  :Very Happy:

----------


## likebull1

> OMG I'm SO jealous


I will remember you, and in 2 years and send you my first baby :Very Happy:

----------


## Jay_Bunny

They are beautiful! Congrats! :Very Happy:

----------


## likebull1

> They are beautiful! Congrats!


Thank you.
I cant wait to get some outdoor pics next week to catch there killer iridescence.

----------


## Patrick Long

One day I will own one of these.

They have been on my list for quite some time.

Great looking trio.

----------


## likebull1

> One day I will own one of these.
> 
> They have been on my list for quite some time.
> 
> Great looking trio.


Thanks,
I have wanted some for a long time but i could never find any for sale so i snatched up 3 because for all i know they might be the last time i see any for sale

----------


## jere000

that is my absolute favorite snake ever must find your address and rob you when im old enough to get a job i will have one

----------


## likebull1

> that is my absolute favorite snake ever must find your address and rob you when im old enough to get a job i will have one


Thanks?  I think....Hahahaha

----------


## mainbutter

> I will remember you, and in 2 years and send you my first baby


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

I'll hold you to it! lol! I even edited my siggy

Any idea when these guys were hatched?  I can't wait for some outdoor pics.

----------


## likebull1

Hahaha that's great they were hatched a little over 2 weeks ago.

----------


## mainbutter

oh wow yeah I thought they looked pretty small!  Have they taken their first meals yet?

----------


## likebull1

not yet, they just shed and i am going to offer them there first meal in 6 days.

----------


## briz

Nice. I worked with them for awhile and they are by far the calmest big snake i have ever dealt with. Got tired of them breeding and nothing coming from it, though.

----------


## likebull1

There is  a "special" way to breed them.

----------


## tjones

who did you get them from???

----------


## likebull1

Nick at inland reptile

----------


## tjones

they are sooo beautiful, i have wanted one for the longest time!!! if and when you breed them, which will be a while, you should give me one!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Rolleyes2:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## snakecharmer3638

Very nice!!!!!  Put me on that two year waiting list.   :Good Job:

----------


## likebull1

Sorry i already promised 1 to mainbutter, I only will make 1 promise per year :Very Happy:

----------


## tjones

darn, well what about the year after?!?

----------


## tjones

but they should have more than one baby a year!!!

----------


## likebull1

I can sell you one but not promise you one

----------


## tjones

so your saying your going to give mainbutter one for free!?! well what would you be willing to sell one for???

----------


## PigsnPythons

Put me on the list too!!!  I'll pay for mine :Very Happy:

----------


## likebull1

I'm not giving anything away for free, there not even close to being ready to breed, and for all i know i might not even breed them in 2 years.
Plus, i plan on holding most of them back when i eventually breed them.

----------


## tjones

ok well you dont have to rude about it, god, i was just asking

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

nice man, Nick @ Inland rocks. you got some good animals there man!

----------

_likebull1_ (07-31-2009)

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

> ok well you dont have to rude about it, god, i was just asking


LOL YOU FAIL DUDE.
it was in no way rude....

chill out haha

----------


## likebull1

> LOL YOU FAIL DUDE.
> it was in no way rude....
> 
> chill out haha


Thank you, I was not trying to be rude at all.

----------


## PythonWallace

> OMG I'm SO jealous





> I will remember you, and in 2 years and send you my first baby



x2! Very nice, congrats.

----------

_likebull1_ (07-31-2009)

----------


## Mery

Wow, gorgeous.  :Surprised:

----------

_likebull1_ (08-01-2009)

----------


## Neal

Wow, those snakes are absolutely stunning, remind me of my white lipped python.

----------

_likebull1_ (08-01-2009)

----------


## CTReptileRescue

They are beautiful. I love the Liasis Family of snakes...
I've always loved em.. But never see them in rescue (which isn't a bad thing)
Any how wicked jealous over here in CT..lol
Congrats again,
Rusty

----------

_likebull1_ (08-01-2009)

----------


## likebull1

> Wow, those snakes are absolutely stunning, remind me of my white lipped python.


They do look kinda similar minus the attitude. haha

----------


## Neal

> They do look kinda similar minus the attitude. haha


Well when I first seen the pictures, that is exactly what they reminded me of, my white lipped. Which I don't have anymore. The attitude thing is totally biased towards those snakes. The one I had, she was an angel, never struck or bit me. She would hiss sometimes when I had to run my hands through the substrate to find her, but never bit. Not even when I had to place something between her mouth to get a piece of wood that had gotten lodged on the side of her gum.

----------


## likebull1

> Well when I first seen the pictures, that is exactly what they reminded me of, my white lipped. Which I don't have anymore. The attitude thing is totally biased towards those snakes. The one I had, she was an angel, never struck or bit me. She would hiss sometimes when I had to run my hands through the substrate to find her, but never bit. Not even when I had to place something between her mouth to get a piece of wood that had gotten lodged on the side of her gum.


Thats awesome

----------


## sg1trogdor

Man I have been wanting an olive forever but can never find them.  Well never any babies or juvies.  Always adults and I do not buy adult animals.

----------


## jblaze

Those are awesome, I will buy one in two years!

----------


## MarkS

> There is  a "special" way to breed them.


So what IS the special way to breed them?

----------


## MPenn

Great olives!! Getting them from my buddy Nick is a big plus as well. I got a pair a year or two back.
I do feel that you will need longer than two years though to produce any offspring from those.





> Man I have been wanting an olive forever but can never find them.  Well never any babies or juvies.  Always adults and I do not buy adult animals.


Nick at Inland Reptile should still have some. If not, there should be more next year.

----------


## SGExotics

> I will remember you, and in 2 years and send you my first baby


OMG I'm SO jealous

----------


## americangypsy

:Good Job: So nice .

----------


## Nick Mutton

I do have a few, just working on getting them feeding properly

Nick

----------


## DavidG

Really nice! What do you plan to house them as adults in? I'm scared I just do not have the room for one.

----------


## littleindiangirl

Olives are so smooth looking. They are on my list for "someday" I'll have room. lol. Congrats!

----------


## Nick Mutton

I house my 14 year old adults in 2x6 cages. The males can be kept smaller. My smaller breeding male is no larger than most carpet pythons. Females hit repructive size at about 8ft so anything larger is optional.  My female is about 11ft, but they never achieve the mass of a a burm or retic at that same length, so even a larger olive is still a managable snake.

Nick

----------


## pugilist

Congrats on picking up that reverse trio! They are awesome snakes for sure!
One of my favorites for sure!

I have a pair and need another male... Nick - I am going to email you later today.

----------


## Neal

I think i'm going to give Nick a call and see what's available still. I may get one next year or later this year.

----------


## Neal

Anyways, I spoke to Nick today, great guy and a lot of information. I will be getting an olive very soon indeed, as he does have some babies available.

----------


## Kuba

Maybe one day... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cinderbird

olives are one of my dream snakes. They are so stunning. There is just something about them that is absolutely captivating. Perhaps in a few months I'll be giving Nick a call. Or i'll be on the look out in several years when you've got some babies available *finger cross* and see how many you'll let go.

good luck with them!  :Very Happy:

----------


## pythondan

i heard olive's need to be 4-5 yrs old before you could breed them atleast in aus anyway..i don't know if that's because we stick to once a week feeding whereas ive heard many u.s keepers feed 3-5 days..

----------


## dkoehl26

There is a gentlemen on Kingsnake who has 1.1 olive pythons for sale $775 for pair. Here is a copy of the link: http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=7&de=799007

----------


## mdfreak2

any news for the olives how are they doing any updated pictures

----------


## Atherosdragon

so hate to be a newb but whats an olive? a boa? python? ball morph? i saw them they dont look like ball pythons but i could be wrong... i'm still new to this

----------


## cmack91

:Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## cmack91

> so hate to be a newb but whats an olive? a boa? python? ball morph? i saw them they dont look like ball pythons but i could be wrong... i'm still new to this


pythons, amazing pythons

----------


## YOSEF

MAZEL TOV !  I love Olives.....very cool. You don't see them very often. I wish you much fun and success with them.

Yosef

----------


## purplemuffin

dreeaam snake  :Love:

----------


## aboutsnakes

Congrats! made they look lovely

----------

